# Couldn't find the pattern for this but....WOW!



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow and wow. I wonder if it is a one of a kind piece.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

Linday said:


> Wow and wow. I wonder if it is a one of a kind piece.


deffinately a vintage pattern
but gorgeous
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

a clickable link...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix, it's just gorgeous. I wonder how long it took to make? Maybe you could knook one


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

wouldnt that make the most beautiful wedding dress??


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

this is an awesome dress probably a vintage pattern.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Phoenix, it's just gorgeous. I wonder how long it took to make? Maybe you could knook one


Don't I wish!...LOL...I told Gina, after she sent me the shawl, I don't have the patience for big projects. That's why I stick to washcloths....they don't take long and I can move on to another pattern...LOL


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous dress!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a gorgeous piece. My first thought was how skinny you'd have to be to wear it! 
I don't know anything about pinterest. Can you ask her where she found it?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

absolutely lovely


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

It reminds me of a lot of the modern freeform knitting and crochet pieces I have seen lately. I think someone posted some pictures of pieces here not too long ago.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> This is so gorgeous!


From a Master Knitter obviously.....imagine the blood, sweat and tears that went in to making that. 
It would make a beautiful wedding coat for a bride. I have seen wedding shawls on this site but never wedding coats before......what a treat, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Truly an inspiration!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a stunning piece of work and so gorgeous!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

I would say one-of-a-kind. This is a work of art. Oh, it's SO beautiful.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

wow, that is a piece of work! just beautiful....love the grape clusters....reminds me of a sweater that I made a long time ago that had clusters of grapes on it.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> wouldnt that make the most beautiful wedding dress??


that was my first thought when I saw it


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my Goodness...wow!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's stunning, very labor intensive


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I tried signing up but couldnt get it to work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What an amazing piece of work but would never do one --it would have no use in my life.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Heavens,unbelievable.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow is all one can say.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep that's a WOW!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That should be in an art museum!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

http://cookiea.com/news/2012/05/jean-paul-gaultier-at-the-de-young/ I did a google image search and came across this. A bit more info.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG! Amazing!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I just cannot imagine being able to design and produce something like this- super talented!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> http://cookiea.com/news/2012/05/jean-paul-gaultier-at-the-de-young/ I did a google image search and came across this. A bit more info.


Amazing....I should have known it was Jean Paul Gaultier....it has that look.....thank you for the research!


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! that is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Really beautiful.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it looks like a piece a student might have designed and produced for s final degree show at somewhere like the london college of fashion. Or a japanese desighner they seem to produce the most detailed lacy patterns.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in sensory overload!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is amazing! I don't need the pattern - I could NEVER do that


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

So, so, so beautiful. Isn't it great to be able to see such works of art created by hugely talented people. Thank you for posting the photo.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm totally in awe of talent like this!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

fantastic!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

here you go ladies...

http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2012/06/crochet-at-gaultier-exhibit/

and it is from the if I have the spelling right the Calliope collection, and if that is not spelled right just go here til you find it...
http://tinyurl.com/9lb8nch

happy hunting'D


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow doesn't begin to do it justice. I'm green...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my. This is lovely!

Hazel


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would love to see the front too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely gobsmackingly gorgeous - and I wish I had her fugure too!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> I would love to see the front too.


krestiekrew put this link on the page before this, and here it is:

http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2012/06/crochet-at-gaultier-exhibit/

You can see the front there and also other creations.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

whoops double post!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful from the back - there must be a photo from the front....somewhere?...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

rose haft said:


> Beautiful from the back - there must be a photo from the front....somewhere?...


read about 3 posts up....


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

gasp - that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> http://cookiea.com/news/2012/05/jean-paul-gaultier-at-the-de-young/ I did a google image search and came across this. A bit more info.


I'm so bummed that I missed that exhibit at the de Young! Fabulous dress. I could work on that the rest of my life and still not get anywhere near finished.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> pamjlee said:
> 
> 
> > http://cookiea.com/news/2012/05/jean-paul-gaultier-at-the-de-young/ I did a google image search and came across this. A bit more info.
> ...


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> http://cookiea.com/news/2012/05/jean-paul-gaultier-at-the-de-young/ I did a google image search and came across this. A bit more info.


Thank you that was very interesting


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you so much! I now live in a small town in SC and have gotten too old to travel so seeing this was a real treat.
Thank you,
Pat


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Truly a work of art! I wonder how the garment is put on - I couldn't determine any openings.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

the perfect word - wow. It's gorgeous


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow is right :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow, that is one gorgeous masterpiece!!! Thank you for sharing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wouldn't you love to see this one on a live model. WOW that is just gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Sent the URL (address) to my daughter, who has a history of fashion design.

Maybe she can tell us what it's called, what period it's from, etc.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jean Paul Gaultier was born in 1952. Known for his avant garde designs. Designed collections for his mother and grandmother at age 13. Was hired by Pierre Cardin at the age of 17.

If you want to read more about him:

http://www.bookrags.com/biography/jean-paul-gaultier/


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

wow! is it ever pretty but it took along time, I know it would me.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I really enjoyed reading this article.


----------



## heathert54 (Sep 15, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. What a challenge.That`s a job I would love a go at. The more difficult the better as it gives great satisfacion to look and admire when completed


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning !! A work of art.


----------

